# Mplayer keine Umlaute

## crush

Hallo zusammen,

habe eigentlich nirgens Probleme mit Umlauten aber mein deutscher Mplayer zeigt leider keine an, z.B. im OSD. Sieht aus als wäre irgendwo ne falsche Zeichenkodierung gewählt.

Weiß jemand wie ich das Problem beheben kann?

Gruß

crush

----------

## smg

 *crush wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe eigentlich nirgens Probleme mit Umlauten aber mein deutscher Mplayer zeigt leider keine an, z.B. im OSD. Sieht aus als wäre irgendwo ne falsche Zeichenkodierung gewählt.
> 
> Weiß jemand wie ich das Problem beheben kann?
> ...

 

locale und locale -a?

bye.

----------

## bbox

In utf-8 Umgebung hatte ich das auch, behoben hab ich das nicht. Man müsste die entsprechende Datei mit den utf-8 Strings überarbeiten.

----------

## crush

 *Quote:*   

> locale und locale -a? 

 

Habe keine locale definiert, d.h. da steht POSIX. Liegt es daran?

----------

## misterjack

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

----------

## crush

hmm hab jetzt mal alle locale vars auf de_DE@euro gestellt bis auf LC_MESSAGES, die steht auf en_US. Aber mein mplayer will trotzdem nicht. Warum ist der eigentlich auf deutsch? Er müsste doch bei LC_MESSAGES=en_US auf englisch sein oder? Woher nimmt der seine locale?

Edit: OK, hab rausgefunden, dass er die locale aus der LINGUAS var nimmt. Aber warum zeigt er keine Umlaute an? Ich höre ständig mplayer hat Probleme mit UTF8, ich hab kein UTF8-System und es geht trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

Noch jemand Ideen?

----------

## misterjack

 *crush wrote:*   

> Ich höre ständig mplayer hat Probleme mit UTF8

 

das ist seit den neusten versionen vergangenheit  :Wink: 

----------

## crush

hmm ok, dann scheint es so als hätte es jetzt probleme mit nicht-utf8 systemen  :Wink:  Kann man nicht irgendwo die zeichenkodierung einstellen?

----------

## koschi

 *crush wrote:*   

> hmm ok, dann scheint es so als hätte es jetzt probleme mit nicht-utf8 systemen  [...]

 

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Dann könnte ich nämlich aufhören nach 'ner Lösung zu suchen. 

mplayer-1.0_pre8

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Ja hier auch, es erscheint ein Fragezeichen als Umlaut. 

Ich betrachte es schon länger, als von Gott gegeben.

gruss

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab da keinerlei Probleme, ihr müsst einfach eine utf8-Kompatible Font einstellen.

TTF-Fonts bieten sich an, die solltet ihr gegenüber den standard Bitmap-Fonts von mplayer bevorzugen.

Ein eintrag wie dieser in ~/.mplayer/config sollte helfen:

```

font=/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

subfont-text-scale=3.1

subpos=95

subfont-outline=3.1

subfont-blur=0

```

Als nebeneffekt sehen Untertitel und OSD jetzt auch noch richtig cool aus.  :Cool: 

----------

## Terrere

Hey super, Merci @Vortex375

Es gibt doch kein Gott, nur configs.

Gruss

----------

## koschi

Bei mir besteht das Problem weiterhin; in den Dialogen und Dateinamen hab ich nach wie vor Fragezeichen anstelle von Umlauten oder akzentuierten Zeichen.

----------

## Vortex375

Jo, das hat auch mit den Einstellungen die ich gepostet hab nichts zu tun, das ist ein Problem von (crappy) gmplayer.

Ich benutze nur die Kommandozeilenversion.

----------

## tekknokrat

Leider kann mein gmplayer mit der config nich viel anfangen

~/.mplayer/config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> font=/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf
> 
> subfont-text-scale=3.1
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -=>>gmplayer
> 
> MPlayer 1.0pre8-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> -=>>ls -lha /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf 
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 65K 25. Aug 18:08 /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf
> 
> 

 

*grübl*  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

wenn ihr das iconv useflag beim Kompilieren von mplayer setzt, solltet ihr auch keine Probleme mehr mit den Umlauten haben.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## tekknokrat

 *Quote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> wenn ihr das iconv useflag beim Kompilieren von mplayer setzt, solltet ihr auch keine Probleme mehr mit den Umlauten haben.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Ja, doch ist bei mir gesetzt. Trotzdem gehts mit den Umlauten weder mit noch ohne die oben beschriebenen settings. da wo umlaute sein sollen is einfach nix   :Rolling Eyes: 

Muss oder sollte man beim re-emerge von mplayer vorher das temp build unter /var/tmp/portage mal löschen???

----------

## Fauli

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> Muss oder sollte man beim re-emerge von mplayer vorher das temp build unter /var/tmp/portage mal löschen???

 

Nein, das wird, falls vorhanden, vor dem Auspacken der Sourcen automatisch gelöscht.

----------

## tekknokrat

hm trotzdem ich mein system auf unicode umgestellt habe immer noch keine umlaute. Keiner der ein ähnliches Problem hatte.

Wie auch schon im oberen Post beschrieben konnte ich auch den font nicht laden. Irgendwas läuft hier schief?!

----------

## mv

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf doesn't look like a font description, ignoring.
> 
> Kann Schriftdatei nicht laden: /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

 

Useflags "truetype" und "iconv" sind beide gesetzt (sonst kann mplayer nur bitmap fonts)? Falls beides nicht hilft, poste doch mal die Ausgabe von 

```
FORMAT='%{INSTALLEDVERSIONS}' eix -e mplayer
```

 (>=eix-0.8.0). Vielleicht sieht daran jemand mehr...

----------

## tekknokrat

OK hier mal die Ausgabe von 

FORMAT='%{INSTALLEDVERSIONS}' eix -e mplayer:

```

1.0_pre8(22:10:08 15.11.2006)(-3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext X -aac -aalib alsa -altivec arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga directfb doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread encode esd fbcon ggi gif gtk -i8x0 ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -linguas_bg -linguas_cs -linguas_da linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_mk -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -lirc -live -livecd -lzo mad -matrox mmx mmxext -musepack -nas -nvidia -openal opengl -oss png real -rtc samba sdl -speex sse sse2 svga -tga -theora truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 vorbis -win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama xv xvid -xvmc)

```

----------

## mv

Ah, kein Wunder, dass Setzen von "iconv" bei Dir nichts verändert hat: Dieses Useflag gibt es bei Deiner mplayer-Version noch gar nicht. Ein Blick in die .ebuilds zeigt, dass es erst ab mplayer-1.0_pre8-r1 eingeführt wurde; aber vorher hat anscheinend utf8 diese Aufgabe mitübernommen, und das ist bei Dir gesetzt...

Aber hat misterjack nicht geschrieben, dass die UTF8-Probleme erst "in den neuesten Versionen" gelöst wurden?

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal den aktuellen mplayer-1.0_rc1 (mit iconv) versuchen; ich vermute, das tun die meisten, die hier gepostet haben (da iconv häufig erwähnt wurde). Vielleicht verschwindet dann Dein Problem ganz von allein.

----------

## tekknokrat

Ergebnis mit der neuesten Version:

```

>gmplayer 

MPlayer 1.0rc1-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 146 (Family: 15, Model: 5, Stepping: 8)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring.

Kann Bitmap-Schriftdatei nicht laden: /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

```

config:

```

font=/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf

subfont-text-scale=3.1

subpos=95

subfont-outline=3.1

subfont-blur=0

```

FORMAT='%{INSTALLEDVERSIONS}' eix -e mplayer  

```

1.0_rc1(22:58:16 26.11.2006)(-3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext X -aac -aalib alsa -altivec -amr arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb dvd -dvdread -enca encode -esd fbcon ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -linguas_bg -linguas_cs -linguas_da linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_mk -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -matrox mmx mmxext -musepack -nas -openal opengl -oss png real -rtc samba sdl -speex sse sse2 svga -tga -theora truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 vorbis win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama xv xvid -xvmc)

```

locale -a:

```

C

de_DE@euro.ISO-8859-15

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915

de_DE.utf8

en_US.iso88591

en_US.iso885915

en_US.utf8

POSIX

```

keinen Plan   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tekknokrat

*bump*

jemand noch eine idee? 

Es ist wirklich das ganze System auf utf8 umgestellt. Vielleichst sollte ich noch dazusagen dass ich nur den xorg-server nicht xorg-x11 verwende und dass glaube ich ohne fontserver. dass heisst die font pfade sind manuell in der xorg.conf eingetragen. 

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig-Layout[all]"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0[/bug]

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "drm"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"

   #Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "AGPFastWrite" "on"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option       "BusType" "AGP"

   Option       "AGPMode" "8"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option       "AGPFastWrite" "off"

#   Option       "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

#   Option       "DDCMode"

   Option       "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

   Option       "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth    24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#   Option "XVideo"   "Enable"

   Option       "Composite" "0"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

emerge --newuse --deep world zeigt keinen hinweis auf fehlenden utf8

```

>>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-222 [218] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.1.4-r2  USE="sqlite* -mysql*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="sqlite* -mysql*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="-mysql*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7  USE="-mysql*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.6 [1.4.5-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/seamonkey-1.0.6  USE="-moznoirc*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2 [1.14.0] USE="python%*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r4 [20041208-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/xerces-2.7.1-r2 [2.7.1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r2 [2.0.8-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-6.7  USE="threads*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.9  USE="threads*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.9  USE="threads*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.0 [2.2] 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.0 [6.1-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/dovecot-1.0_rc15  USE="-mysql*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.8.2 [2.6.9] USE="-static%" 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r1 [2.8.5-r3] USE="unicode%*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/x264-svn-20061014-r1 [20061014] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  USE="aac* musepack*" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.3.5-r1  USE="-debug -doc -nothreadsafe -tcl" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/eix-0.8.2  USE="sqlite*" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-SQLite-1.11  

[ebuild   R   ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.3  USE="sqlite* -mysql*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/boost-1.33.1  USE="threads*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.3  USE="sqlite* -mysql*" 

```

----------

